# PC Will not boot after overclock ..



## pprest123 (Apr 18, 2011)

First off, sorry if this thread is in the wrong place.

My machine is the Advent Centurion CBE1401. The machine came factory overclocked at 3.40Ghz (AMD Phenom X2 550)

I decided to go into BIOS to see how much further I could take it whilst on stock voltage etc before it became unstable. I upped it one step at time, rebooted each time. Everything was fine until I got up to 4.0Ghz.. Saved, rebooted and this time I didn't get a beep like usual instead a blank screen. I then assumed on reverting the BIOS. As I could not find the jumper on the motherboard I just went ahead and and powered down the machine completely and removed the CMOS battery, I left it out for around 5-10minutes. I then placed it back in and powered up.. again no beep and the same blank screen.All the lights are powered on & even my router is registering the ethernet cable connected. I can even hear my HDD spinning Same with all fans.

Also, one thing I have noticed that is odd is that the GPU fan is spinning ALOT! faster & I can actually hear it. The CPU is watercooled by the CoolIT Eco (Installed by manufacturer). I also checked the temperature on the last boot up which was below 30c. So logically, if anything has burned out I would atleast feel heat but I cannot nor can I smell anything alarming.

Also, I have asked a friend to come round today with a spare CMOS battery (I want to be sure) but I haven't got high hopes as I have read that I should still get a beep even without the battery in.


Note - I am posting from my laptop.

I taken both my RAM & GPU, HDD (Just disconnected) out from the machine and laid infront of me onto an anti-static mat. I booted the machine and still nothing.

Rather than telling me how much of an idiot I am, and believe me I know IT! It would be awesome if you could give me an explanation as to how this has occured.

Updates

I found the jumper, switched it over - Still nothing.

Went to my local computer shop to fetch up a new CMOS battery as I was hesitant to fix this - Still nothing.



_Thank you for taking the time to read my post & I will appreciate any replies. I am also contemplating taking my machine to the local computer shop and asking them to see if they can work out the problem.. I'd do it myself but I don't have the equipment at hand to do it._


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Brand & Model of the GPU & PSU?


----------



## pprest123 (Apr 18, 2011)

Brand: Channel Well Technology (450W) 
GPU: ATI Radeon 5670 HD

Both came with system. I know you're probably going to tell the powersupply is unknown and the wattage is lame. Regardless of this, I can't understand how changing the PSU will help as surely resetting the CMOS should be enough? Maybe I'm wrong.

Thank you for the reply. 

Just an update to go with this, Ive just briefly analysed the CPU to check for visual damage but it all looks fine.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Channel Well Technology is a well known and good quality PSU manufacturer but 450W is not sufficient, common practice for OEM PC's, for a 5670 GPU and especially not for an OC'd system.
Resetting the CMOS brings the Bios back to Default settings but it can't repair hardware problems.
CPU's are pretty bullet proof but GPU's-Mobo-RAM are not.
I would suggest replacing the PSU with a good quality 550W or better. 
You could also do a bench test to help determine the problem.
Remove everything from the case.
Set the motherboard on a non conductive surface. The motherboard box is perfect for this. DO NOT PLACE THE MOTHERBOARD ON THE STATIC BAG! It can actually conduct electricity! 
Install the CPU and heat sink. 
Install 1 stick of RAM.
Install the video card and attach the power supply connection(s) to the card if your card needs it.
Connect the monitor to the video card.
Connect the power supply to the motherboard with both the 24pin main ATX Power connection and the separate 4 or 8 pin power connection.
Connect power to the power supply.
Do NOT connect ANYTHING else. Make sure you have the power connector on the CPU fan connected.
Use a small screwdriver to momentarily short the power switch connector on the motherboard. Consult your motherboard manual to find which two pins connect to your case's power switch. Then touch both pins with a screwdriver to complete the circuit and boot the system.

If all is well, it should power up and you should get a display. Then assemble the parts into the case and try again. If the system now fails to boot, you have a short in the case and need to recheck your motherboard standoffs.

If the system does not boot after this process, then you most likely have a faulty component. You'll need to swap parts, start with the power supply, until you determine what is defective.


----------



## pprest123 (Apr 18, 2011)

Hey thank's for the reply. I'll take your advice. Of course I won't be able to do it now, I'll get started on it tommorow as Ive got a hectic schedule tonight I just won't have the time. I'll keep the thread updated on any changes. In the mean time however I'll see if I can lend a PSU from a friend I don't feel like going out buying one when it could not be the cause.

Update - I just borrowed my friends 550W PSU and still the same thing occuring as with my current PSU. I'll guess I'll have to get hands on with this tommorow.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

It is a possibility other hardware was damaged if the PSU failed. The Bench Test will help determine the problem.


----------



## pprest123 (Apr 18, 2011)

It's late & I had nothing else to do so went ahead with the bench test. I'm not exactly sure if I performed it correctly so please let me know what I need to do differently.

_Note - I was using an anti-static wristband_

*Dissembling*

Firstly, I laid out the anti-static mat on my large dining table (the largest I have available). I first removed the RAM & GPU and laid them out on the mat accordingly (no reason really, just the easiest to get out of the way). I began unscrewing the motherboard from the case, by this point I'd already dissembled the watercooler radiator from the side. Whilst holding both the radiator and board I placed them down on the mat. (of course, I'd removed all other connections i.e SATA etc) I then removed the HDD from the case and again placed on the mat. I did the same with the PSU. 

_Note - By now I'd connected my 19" LCD monitor using VGA to VGA connected to the on board VGA slot, I'd heard that after a BIOS clear the system doesn't know which to use and usually reverts back to using the onboard._

*The Test*

Now everything was back how it originally was, only now the components are sitting on my mat. Firstly I found it frustrating to actually get a 'switch' working so I can actually turn it on... I just did a few google searches & turns out a Youtube video managed to help me :grin:.

I powered up the system with everything connected and again no beep, nothing on screen either. I then powered down & removed all electricity connection to the board before removing the GPU and placing it on the mat, I power down etc for every component I remove. Again, powered up & no beep and nothing on screen. I then removed 1 peice of RAM .. powered up .. no beep and nothing on screen. Removed the final peice of RAM.. powered up and again no beep and nothing on screen. By this point I only had connected the HDD & CPU. I felt the HDD wouldn't make a difference as it would still boot even if damaged but anyways I disconnected it to be sure and booted and the same occurance. I was left with the CPU but it was pointless removing as from my knowledge a system won't function without one.

Anyhow I'm now siding that it is either the CPU or Motherboard ... or worse to come it could be all the components as I really can't tell.

What do you think... I think Ive done something wrong within the test but I don't know what.

Ive left the components sitting on my table so any updates I see here I can immediately perform the tasks and update accordingly.

I'm also contemplating taking it to my local computer shop so I get a more professional opinion, I'm hoping they can perform the tests I can't. I actually hope it is the motherboard as Ive been looking for an excuse to replace it for some time now .. I'd love a board that will allow me to unlock the extra 2 cores on the CPU.

Thank you.

Just to add, which you may find useful. I should of really said this quite early on but it's only just crossed my mind.

When I first received the machine I stupidly jumped straight up to 4.0Ghz without taking small steps to reach it. Again on stock voltage etc (Auto). To do this I was just changing the multiplier within BIOS. Only instead of becoming unusable it would actually bootup bootup onto my desktop but about 30 seconds into loading I would get the BSOD immediately & to fix it I simply reverted back to default BIOS settings. That is why I'm finding it baffling.

Thank's, I hope this is necessary information.

Update: I'm going to order a new motherboard, not entirely sure which but I will ordering it online tommorow.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

if you have a award bios hold down the insert key as you boot up,it's an old o/clockers trick not sure if it still applies


----------



## pprest123 (Apr 18, 2011)

Already tried that after reading it on several other threads. It's not an Award BIOS either. It's was labelled as American Megatrends BIOS.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

If the system does not boot after the bench test, then you most likely have a faulty component. You'll need to swap parts, start with the power supply, until you determine what is defective.


----------



## pprest123 (Apr 18, 2011)

Ive been given some advice which was to disconnect the PSU 4/8pin CPU connector attached to the motherboard then power up the machine. I was told that if the board still powered up then this would be enough to confirm that I was facing a dead VRM on the board.

Can anyone clarify that this is legitimate advice? I feel slightly hesitant performing this task.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I've never heard of the but it won't hurt powering up with those two disconnected.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try this recovery method

:: BIOSMAN Inc :: AMI BIOS RECOVERY, AWARD BIOS Recovery


----------



## wickedsick (Mar 29, 2011)

sorry but why doesnt anyone think that maybe there is something wrong with the cpu?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

CPU's are pretty bullet proof but they can fail or be damaged.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

As said before its not an easy thing too destroy the CPU. Only way too know would be too swap it into another board or swap a known working cpu into your board.


----------

